# Emma Watson weint und wir weinten mit!



## Mandalorianer (9 Juli 2011)

*Bye Bye Hermine
Emma Watson weint und wir weinten mit!​*

Einfach nur zum Mitweinen! Man wollte Emma Watson (21) am liebsten selbst in die Arme nehmen und trösten. Bei der Premiere zum nun wirklich allerletzten Harry Potter-Film, zeigte sie sich sehr emotional. Keine Spur von der angeblichen Arroganz, die ihr immer wieder unterstellt wird.


Mehr als zehn Jahre begleitete sie die Rolle der altklugen Hermine Granger, die ihre Freunde Harry und Ron des Öfteren in den Wahnsinn trieb. Eine lange Zeit, die die halbe Kindheit und Jugend der Schauspielerin umfasste. Da ist es nur verständlich, dass auch ihr der Abschied sichtlich schwer fiel. Vor unzähligen Fans in London konnte sie beim gemeinsamen Interview mit ihren Kollegen Daniel Radcliffe (21), Rupert Grint (22) und Buchautorin Joanne K. Rowling (45) ihre Tränen nicht mehr unterdrücken und wischte sich das eine oder andere Tränchen aus den Augenwinkeln.

Selbst Rupert Grint war scheinbar etwas überrascht von Emmas Gefühlsausbruch. So ganz wusste er nämlich nicht, wie er reagieren sollte und kratzte sich verlegen am Kopf. Da kam es ihm wohl ganz gelegen, dass bei J.K. Rowling die Mutterinstinkte geweckt wurden und sie die Beiden einfach nur noch in die Arme schloss.

*Ich finde es sehr sympathisch, dass Emma so viel Gefühl zeigte! 
Und Ihr?
Was sagt ihr zu Emmas Gefühlsausbruch?*


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Jow (9 Juli 2011)

Wir sind alle nur Menschen und Gefühle sollte man zeigen dürfen!


----------



## Q (11 Juli 2011)

Werde sie bei nächster Gelegenheit auch mal in die Arme schliessen  :thx:


----------



## Mandalorianer (11 Juli 2011)

Q schrieb:


> Werde sie bei nächster Gelegenheit auch mal in die Arme schliessen  :thx:



...also Massenknuddeln happy09


----------



## Stefan102 (11 Juli 2011)

Yeaaaahhh Group Hug


----------



## Punisher (20 Jan. 2012)

*schnief


----------

